# Running distance websites- please help!



## Sugarbum (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi all 

Does anyone know about those mapping websites where you put your route in that you run and it works out the distance for you? 

As you can tell from my long description, I'm not getting anything from google!

On Thursday in the pooring rain I started off at at Waterloo ambulance station, past Lambeth North Tube, down to Kennington Park, Past Oval, down Brixton road, past the ritzy and up to streatham.... how far is that?

......far enough, surely!


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 28, 2010)

Try mapmyrun.com or http://gb.mapometer.com/en/

Hope it was a good long distance!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

I use a wrist-GPS, so no longer have to wonder, calculate or lie about pace and timing and distance! A bit expensive, but brilliant for anyone who runs regularly. You can then overlay your route on a satellite image!


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 28, 2010)

walkjogrun.net

That reminds me I should get out myself! Well done on being motivated Lou.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I use a wrist-GPS, so no longer have to wonder, calculate or lie about pace and timing and distance! A bit expensive, but brilliant for anyone who runs regularly. You can then overlay your route on a satellite image!




NOOOOOOOO WAYYYYYYY?????? Now that sounds fancy Northe, does it map your route?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> NOOOOOOOO WAYYYYYYY?????? Now that sounds fancy Northe, does it map your route?



It's absolutely brilliant! It's called a Garmin Forerunner 305 and it really takes the guesswork out. 

It knows exactly where you went, down to the metre, and can show you a map of your route where you can click on any point to see how fast you were going and the time at that point. I'll upload a piccie tomorrow when I log on to my other computer.

Works all over Europe too! You can also input routes and pace yourself against a 'ghost' partner, but I tend to just use the basic functions most of the time. You can see all the little ups and downs as it also measures terrain. As I say, expensive, but I wouldn't be without it now. It also comes with a heart rate monitor, useful for some. I've had mine about 3 years, before that the technology wasn't quite there, but great now.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 28, 2010)

Technology is amazing N! I cant believe that,that is really something special. Trouble is I would wonder what its doing all the time and be watching it! Im abit suprised how clever that is- a bit shocked!

Would love to see what you upload. I think it is worth the money for someone like you who runs marathons etc. Look foward to hearing more!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Technology is amazing N! I cant believe that,that is really something special. Trouble is I would wonder what its doing all the time and be watching it! Im abit suprised how clever that is- a bit shocked!
> 
> Would love to see what you upload. I think it is worth the money for someone like you who runs marathons etc. Look foward to hearing more!



As someone who remembers Telstar going up in the early 60s, it astonishes me that I can wear something on my wrist that triangulates my position to within a metre using four satellites, and even knows if I ran down a small slope for a few metres! Normal pedometers are OK, but can be very inaccurate if you don't set your stride length correctly. I used to measure my stride length by counting strides over a marked 50 metres, but it doesn't account for terrain at all, wher stride length might lengthen or shorten, plus sometimes they just don't register every step. They are OK as a cheap alternative though, if you're not too much of a perfectionist! Have you got a pedometer Lou? They're about ?10.


----------



## Corrine (Apr 12, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone know about those mapping websites where you put your route in that you run and it works out the distance for you?
> 
> ...



Hiya

I use a website called realbuzz.com - go to the running section and there is a programme on there called may your passion - I've plotted mine on there, from 2.5 miles up to about 6 from what I remember!


----------



## Corrine (Apr 12, 2010)

Doh!  Must check dates befre I reply to a 2 month old post! Sorreee......


----------

